# UE themed portraits/self-portraits - 2



## krela (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm starting a new thread for portraits as the old one was getting too big... post them here!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 22, 2013)

pirate fun under the lake..




​


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 22, 2013)

*1st of the year hopefuly not the last, fingers crossed .*


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 24, 2013)

*Sheffield Courts*


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## mrtoby (Jan 24, 2013)

spot the forumer.....


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 24, 2013)

me


----------



## cogito (Jan 24, 2013)

Belgium, 2013.


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 24, 2013)

The Bearded one...


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 27, 2013)

Love your shots, cogito!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (Jan 27, 2013)

You don't hang around! I'm not even home yet! Ace explore!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 27, 2013)

From the same splore (obviously) 

Waiting nervously for secca to go:
















Ramsgatonian, Ensured a smooth flight, but didn't even have the courtesy to bring me round a wine!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 28, 2013)

Great plane action lads


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shots mate, looking forward to your report and video!


----------



## cogito (Jan 28, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> From the same splore (obviously)
> 
> Waiting nervously for secca to go:
> 
> ...



Nice hoody


----------



## Woofem (Jan 28, 2013)

love a 747 i do


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 28, 2013)

Woofem said:


> love a 747 i do



Same here, sadly I have never had the pleasure of flying aboard one...

As I sat in one of the first class seats on the upper deck peering out of the window, I imagined what it would have been like to travel on such a brilliant machine...


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! Didn't see you take that first one!


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 2, 2013)

*Malvern College...*


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 2, 2013)

*Firth-Vickers Staybrite Works, Sheffield (February 2012).*


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 3, 2013)

*Jam : An impromptu musical get together*

A weekend of fails but some looling results along the way, with quality company


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ha! Nice one lads... Love it!!!*


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## peroxidetim (Feb 6, 2013)

[/url][/IMG]

Me @ Centre Du Commerce


----------



## peroxidetim (Feb 6, 2013)

What a coincidence Urbanx!!!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 9, 2013)

*Sshhhh...'s new mask...*

...is scarily realistic! haha


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh my goodness! My mask looks soo real! Great shot Alt


----------



## MrDan (Feb 9, 2013)

Frog Manor


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 13, 2013)

​


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 14, 2013)

Love it mate, EPIC!!


----------



## mookster (Feb 25, 2013)

I have my mate to thank for taking this one...it looks like I have just emerged into a new and unknown world.


----------



## Happyshopper (Feb 25, 2013)

Good to get out again, it's been too long 





Dust To Dust by jamescharlick, on Flickr


​


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 26, 2013)

*stunning shot*

, just EPIC!


----------



## cogito (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry but I have to repost this as I've been thinking about going back here so much lately. 

Photo of me by the notorious P.A.T.C.H.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 3, 2013)

*Potterin' about...*


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 3, 2013)

good selfie


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 11, 2013)

*My Pye was off*

Unimpressed Stock, Shock Horror didn't live up to the hype , thanks largely to the multitude of WIDE angle shots from here, that have made it all look much bigger than it really is, was still a fun day tho and glad i got to see it myself.. report will follow soon




unimpressedstock by Key Powt, on Flickr​


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 11, 2013)

a bunch of odd-balls.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## georgie (Mar 11, 2013)

*scumcorn*


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 11, 2013)

haha thats class, serious propage


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 11, 2013)

Was something left in my pye !!​


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 12, 2013)

^ ^ ^
That's just Silly


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 12, 2013)

^^ That's just cool


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 18, 2013)

not alone in rossendale


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 18, 2013)

Haha ace that


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 18, 2013)

​


----------



## mookster (Apr 4, 2013)

I see a big generator, and I have to climb on it.


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone notice anything fishy here? 





Osfa: "Am I in your shot?"














Cheers to JC101 for this pic


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes yes yes! This wins!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 14, 2013)

*Lurkin' in Rossendale!*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2013)

Those are stunning dude! 

Some less photograhic / arty, and more silly ones from me!


----------



## shadydarkside (Apr 18, 2013)

meeee


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2013)

I call this set ''forever waiting''


...waiting for UrbexSW at the first site... (so very tired)







...waiting for UrbexSW at the next site... (and enjoying the warmth from the sun)


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shots but your a cheeky bugger


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 21, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Nice shots but your a cheeky bugger



Nah, a cheeky bugger would pull you up on your spelling too - it's ''you're''


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 21, 2013)

I got so bored waiting for UE-OMJ, I died... Shame.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome shots dude!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Apr 22, 2013)

Me, playing with fire...




Round and round it goes... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks great that , keep meaning to have a go myself


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 22, 2013)

*..and when you come round*


----------



## Zotez (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 22, 2013)

​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 23, 2013)

Flying Without Wings by jessnphoto, on Flickr

Rooftopping Sheffield Court.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 24, 2013)

Another couple from me...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 25, 2013)

Haha good one!


----------



## Ruby1995 (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## perjury saint (Apr 25, 2013)

lucky pants said:


>



*ace that is mr pants!! *


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 25, 2013)

*Faff Crew in the Area!! ​*


​


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 25, 2013)

FAff i forgot bout that , great shot, stand by for report and vid  later taneet SHAG! haha


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 26, 2013)

UrbexDad


----------



## TK421 (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## perjury saint (Apr 28, 2013)

*Couple of 'selfies' from Whittingham...​*






​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 28, 2013)

COFFIN CAPERS!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2013)

They are cracking pics NK and Paul!

My less serious ones...
















The baby UrbanX was born in a the hay in a manger, surrounded by three unwise men....


----------



## UrbanX (May 3, 2013)

Yep... Nobody did just make it in through that window


----------



## UrbanX (May 6, 2013)

Nine storeys up at the edge and you say "Don't even joke"... What should I have expected! 


RL]


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 25, 2013)

Peterc4, AltDayOut and me.​


----------



## perjury saint (May 26, 2013)

*Saturday Matinee at the Floodgate Theatre​*


​


----------



## Mars Lander (May 26, 2013)

awesome that!!!


----------



## cogito (May 29, 2013)

Spot the other person.


----------



## PaulPowers (May 29, 2013)

Just a regular drain inspection 

Nothing to see here people of Manchester


----------



## TranKmasT (May 29, 2013)

cogito said:


> Spot the other person.



That's quite surreal and scary.


----------



## cogito (May 29, 2013)

It was a bit tight with a bag on.


----------



## UrbanX (May 30, 2013)

> It was a bit tight with a bag on.



I hit my tripod on literally everything I pass, I feel your pain! 

Awesome shot though...as per usual! Heights always feel worse inside, it's just unnatural!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 30, 2013)

*I Clawdius*

@ Camelot againer


----------



## cogito (May 30, 2013)

Mentally preparing for the climb back out.


----------



## cogito (Jun 5, 2013)

Then of course, there's getting back out..


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 21, 2013)

Time for a spot of lunch 







PROJ3CTM4YH3M, AltDayOut, Sshhhh... and me.​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 21, 2013)

Whats cooking bro haha


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 23, 2013)

*'A chicken madras, egg fried rice and a garlic naan please mate.
And make it quick I've been wanderin round this bloody hospital ALL day!'​*


]​


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 23, 2013)

haha ace Mr Saint, its a shame he didn't turn up with it


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 23, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> haha ace Mr Saint, its a shame he didn't turn up with it



Mustve been that '25 foot' fence that put him off eh shag?


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 2, 2013)

Thought i'd revive this post and stick a few shots up.
I didn't relalise i had so many :-|!

Stealth mode activated at Newport Bridge - Middlesbrough.




And at the top (from a different explore).




And again.




Durham Baths lit with tealights, multiple self portrait.




Being a plank at Tyne Pedestrian Tunnel.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 2, 2013)

Haha jolly good stuff . The tealight shot is ACE!!


----------



## Dissimulate (Jul 2, 2013)

> The tealight shot is ACE!!



Thanks man, I put a Durham Baths report up in Leisure sites, there's another tealight shot on there


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2013)

See no evil - hear no evil - speak no evil


----------



## MD (Jul 16, 2013)

maffoo by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## MD (Jul 17, 2013)

Me, Acoustic Booths and Goldie 

a fully loaded surgery











​


----------



## ganglion (Jul 18, 2013)

*meeeee!*




[/IMG]


----------



## ganglion (Jul 18, 2013)

*GANGLION crew take time out for tea*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 19, 2013)

*A old ish one i found.....*


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 19, 2013)

haheey good one.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice lighting dude! 

Brewery Eylenbosch:


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (Aug 3, 2013)

Like that mate!


----------



## MD (Aug 3, 2013)

Nocton, cool place on a sunny day


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## akkro (Aug 5, 2013)

http://akromedia.wordpress.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Akro-Media/357729147666240


----------



## MD (Aug 11, 2013)

Me Goldie and acoustic booths in Leicesters skankyest pole dancing club 






​


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 11, 2013)

'Selfie' from last year at an Essex emergency coastal battery.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice one dude! 



Cheers to Priority7 for taking the shot.


----------



## Boatbird (Aug 25, 2013)

Starting him young... this is Baby of Boatbird 




explorer by boatbird

And my dad and fellow member 'at home'




athome by boatbird


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 7, 2013)

Imber in August


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 21, 2013)

Into the Dark we go 




Scale -find the explorer (my 8 years exploring partner)




Shedding Light little old me 



DPP_0017 by fastfall123, on Flickr


----------



## cogito (Sep 22, 2013)

Maybe it's time. Maybe it'll never be time.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2013)

Lol, time to get the holy grail out!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2013)

mmmK, It's no Cogito, but...
Here's to waking up in prison alone this morning (semi-live, power on) UrbanX far right.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 25, 2013)

explorer worship


----------



## cogito (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Headflux (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Headflux (Sep 30, 2013)

cogito said:


>



Love this!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2013)

Good to see you back on here Mr Flux!

Anyhoo: Selfie chilling on a concrete roof beam, trying not to look down...


----------



## MrDan (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## UrbanX (Oct 16, 2013)

Sleepy UrbanX






YooHoo!!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 27, 2013)

Priority 7, UrbanX & Nikokas enjoying the sun rising over the sea at an old fort:


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 27, 2013)

two from me


----------



## MD (Nov 10, 2013)

people shots...think I'm doing it wrong 



people-shots- by M D Allen, on Flickr

Mr goldie 



rick by M D Allen, on Flickr​


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2013)

Think you posted that first one by mistake MD, I cant see anyone in it....


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## cogito (Dec 10, 2013)

One from the summer







One from the autumn


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 29, 2013)

Soz, there's gonna be a few from me like this, but I won't stop until I've done the Saturday Night Fever dance in every location... 
I also now have a lot more respect for people that can focus underground!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2013)

A messy night out, living it large with sweet_pea, UE-OMJ & UrbanX.
And by messy, I mean grass stained jeans, wet socks and a dust covered jacket and camera bag


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 15, 2014)

Bedtime at Y Heulog


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha the Charlie Bucket grandparents lark was ACE!! Crew Shot!!!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 15, 2014)

UE-OMJ said:


>



About time you got something from this place up mate! Awesome shots there!


----------



## andytheegg (Jan 15, 2014)

Sshhhh... said:


> Bedtime at Y Heulog



Awesome shot, this was such a fun day!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 17, 2014)

Photo courtesy of Mr Dan.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 17, 2014)

That's amazing LittleOz/Mr Dan!! Eye likes it


----------



## MrDan (Jan 18, 2014)

Aha, glad you like that one 

Anyone recognise this location?  - Photo courtesy of Special K





Seeing double?





Cachewoo, MrDan, LittleOz & sweet_pea





Myself


----------



## MrDan (Jan 18, 2014)

Check out that decor!





A pint of Doom Bar on the house


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 18, 2014)

A Zeche 




Htmlnangel lining up the shot


----------



## MD (Jan 18, 2014)

norman-the-doorman by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## UrbanX (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice one SW, looks a lovely location!


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 26, 2014)

two from the weekend


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## cogito (Feb 14, 2014)

Another photo of my feet.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome shot! Feel geeky that I know where that is...


----------



## Pilot (Feb 14, 2014)

Love that 747. Flew one once under the direction of Capt. S. Moffat. Geez but you have to think ahead! I flew 737/400s for most of my career, the 747 is a delight to fly but if it gets ahead of you it bites! I was offered conversion but decided to stick with short haul.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 14, 2014)

relaxing in Cobweb Cottage (report coming soon)


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 15, 2014)

Sillitude. A bit of fun in the Courts


----------



## cogito (Feb 25, 2014)

Pick n Mix


----------



## Waspy (Feb 25, 2014)

Cool idea to show peoples ideas and explorations..


DSC_0586 by Phil Milner, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 25, 2014)

Artiler Decor, Yes it was in Movember...


----------



## MrDan (Feb 25, 2014)

The Ark, difficult to believe this is the same place really.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 25, 2014)

Blimey, you've been busy!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 8, 2014)

The Wombat, Barnsdale Tunnel





Sheffield Courthouse


----------



## holywood (Mar 9, 2014)

[Great photographs


----------



## MrDan (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Pincheck (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 17, 2014)

The Ark, been out of the game for far too long


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 20, 2014)

Nothing impressive. With derelict farm buildings found on the Thanet.


----------



## MrDan (Apr 7, 2014)

One of my favourites in a while:





And for pure comedy... Urbex Helta Skelta!


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 7, 2014)

A little pic from the hope methodist church


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2014)

UrbanX operating on Senbell at Dr Pepitos:


----------



## UrbanX (May 16, 2014)




----------



## AgentTintin (May 16, 2014)

One from the recent slaughtehouse visit 


Immature Tintin by AgentTintin, on Flickr


----------



## xNatje (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Catmandoo (May 17, 2014)

Wow xNatje..... 
Best pull my finger out and contribute.


----------



## Catmandoo (May 17, 2014)

image by DanCatt, on Flickr



It's behind you! by DanCatt, on Flickr



Clarity on Canvas (Urban Art Tramp) by DanCatt, on Flickr



D.I.Y as F**k by DanCatt, on Flickr



At one with thoughts by DanCatt, on Flickr



Piggy by DanCatt, on Flickr



The highlight of the day (re edit) by DanCatt, on Flickr



The figure at night by DanCatt, on Flickr



Floating head by DanCatt, on Flickr



Watching over by DanCatt, on Flickr



image by DanCatt, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautifully lit Catmandoo! #5 is definitely my favourite! 

A few rooftop shots: 

GPSJim Hanging around:



Me Hanging around:



GPSJim & I, chilling 31 storeys over Kiev: 



Me, GPSJim, Mr A, and Mr Dan, 



Hero shot!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow brilliant quality lads and lasses . Must jump aboard this thread more


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 11, 2014)

Here afew from me as ive never posted in this section!!



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Prison 15H by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Chateau Chapelle - Belgium by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_1588 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



IMG_2628 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice set Ditry J!


----------



## cogito (Jun 11, 2014)

1.





2.





3.





Shame it got bricked up the day after


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2014)

Lol Cogito, love that first one.


----------



## cogito (Jun 12, 2014)

Was looking forward to going back there, only to find it bricked up just 36hrs after we'd been in


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2014)

If I could fit through a six brick hole I'd be a happy man! 

Excuse a the phone pics! 

Happy:



Nr Dan & GPS Jim: 






Sheeting it down!



Grabbing a celebratory drink in Ukraine: "Err...Dan... don't turn around...!"


----------



## cogito (Jun 13, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> If I could fit through a six brick hole I'd be a happy man!



Look again at the way the wall is built.

It's 4 whole bricks and 2 half bricks missing. 

I still can't quite believe we did it, I had to exhale to get my chest through.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## MrDan (Jun 16, 2014)

In the attic of Villa Wallfahrt


----------



## cogito (Jun 29, 2014)

No tripod, no flash. Just LED lights and steady hands.


----------



## Dugie (Jul 15, 2014)

Tickling the Ivories at the Pottery Piano.


https://flic.kr/p/oj4dmL


----------



## cogito (Jul 15, 2014)

More handheld drain business.


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 15, 2014)

checking supply levels 



size matters ?



admiring the view 



My captain Kirk impression



Dr.......


----------



## skoobysoo (Jul 18, 2014)

Me not in Runwell Boiler Room/Water Tower


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

Popping up out a manhole beside a Ukrainian Motorway... 
JC101 helps MrDan out the hole 




Mr Dan: 



UrbanX:



UrbanX vs. Mr Dan 



UrbanX (Full body radiation scan @ Dytakti Checkpoint, Chernobyl)


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2014)

C'mon peeps, a full month with no people shots? 
Sort it out!  










Love this one


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry Lee!! 

Here's mine 



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



image by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



image by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Rooftopping London by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Rooftopping London by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 29, 2014)

That one before last is EPIC!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 29, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> That one before last is EPIC!



Thanks UrbanX, you can see Sweet Pea at the bottom of that picture too!! I must say, its my fave one too


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 29, 2014)

Just an old one from me. West Park morgue.


Everything stops for tea. by stu8fish, on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice one! Im gutted i missed out on West Park!


----------



## Valiumknights (Aug 30, 2014)

After an hour of attempting to get into spreepark,Berlin. It was time for exploring energy top up in the form of donuts  

Must have worked well, beast mode hopped the fence after they were scoffed :3


----------



## cogito (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 30, 2014)

cogito said:


>



Amazing! Made me laugh

Ive just seen this photo on Instagram too!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm there in the middle  my fave long exposure I've taken so far



Sevs and a Church by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr Dan; Full body radiation scan - Leliv Checkpoint 




I was in this control room near Duga when these guys walked past dressed like this with Geigers clicking away. They saw me dressed in just a T'shirt, rolled their eyes and carried on... 



SweetPea:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 2, 2014)

One from today 



Hanging out in the kitchen at Mind Candy Manor by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha ha, nice one you crazy mofo!


----------



## brickworx (Sep 3, 2014)

*Nightclub Shot - Sept 2014*

'Lets go somewhere else, its dead in here'


ManTakesToTheFloor by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Brickworx


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 7, 2014)

One from the weekend 



Battersea Rooftop by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 7, 2014)

Something from me (sorry, I've not posted on here in ages)






RAF Upwood, I was amazed to find I could drive round the entire site - no need to get out of the car! Lazy urbex that day  Mind you the photos/report turned more a photoshoot of the car than the buildings.


Edit: Lol, I just thought - does this break the 'no cars' ban on here


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 8, 2014)

UE-OMJ said:


> Edit: Lol, I just thought - does this break the 'no cars' ban on here



Nah no one would nick that  
Kidding, looks like you had a top day there, lucky you didn't get locked in tho! You'll have to go back with the better car!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 8, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nah no one would nick that
> Kidding, looks like you had a top day there, lucky you didn't get locked in tho! You'll have to go back with the better car!



Haha 

Locked in? Really? Is that a possibility there?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2014)

Abandoned Harbour of a once thriving whaling village, Arctic Ocean:


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 19, 2014)

Before & After - Dom @ Pripyat Cafe:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 19, 2014)

Villa Heil by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Villa Heil report up later on


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 20, 2014)

Last year My exploring partner 



this year


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 6, 2014)

Invisible Corehunter at Struan


----------



## cunningplan (Oct 6, 2014)

Making myself at home at Damned


----------



## Corehunter (Oct 6, 2014)

Pincheck said:


> Invisible Corehunter at Struan



Excuse me  I was not invisible. I just had my cloak on and my gas mask...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice shots guys! 

District 3 rooftopping, you know where. 



Fire Station Tower: 



District 16 Rooftopping: Note the new Reactor 4 confinement arch on the horizon:


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 14, 2014)

Together they almost make a full length body shot!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 20, 2014)

UE-OMJ, Steve 2109, UrbanX 









Steve2109, UrbanX, UE-OMJ


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Urbexbandoned (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 22, 2014)

*Revisiting "CC Manor"*


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 31, 2014)

Mr Dan



Mr Dan:



Sweat Pea: 



UrbanX Balance challenge: 



My Dan making it look easy:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 1, 2014)

HALLOWEEN MORGUE VISIT


St Peters Morgue by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


St Peters Morgue by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


St Peters Morgue by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry for more photos from me but im addicted to editing atm haha


Crookham by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Eagle House by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2014)

That last one is a winner DJ.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 2, 2014)

krela said:


> That last one is a winner DJ.



Thanks very much, i need more rooftops!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 5, 2014)

Senbell & UrbanX 



Bunker love: 
Senbenn UrbanX & MrG 



Senbell:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 5, 2014)

That last one is a winner!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 7, 2014)

June 14 


Schola Selfie by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Nov 14


Taking in the view by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## decker (Nov 7, 2014)

What a view, fabulous..!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 7, 2014)

Thought I'd join in..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 10, 2014)

Only about 300ft up 


Up a Ladder 300ft high by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2014)

Blimey! That's immense! That'll take some beating!


----------



## jammy (Nov 12, 2014)

ok some amazing pics on here which I'm not going to match but here's a couple recently...


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 17, 2014)

One from our recent London roadtrip, House of the Dead:


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 19, 2014)

From A Suffolk Explore


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 26, 2014)

Mr Dan & Sweetpea at play:



UrbanX meeting a Chernobyl Resettler: 



This is how wars get started...



Mr Dan & UrbanX


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 28, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> June 14
> 
> 
> Schola Selfie by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr
> ...



In one word! Superb!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 28, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Only about 300ft up
> 
> 
> Up a Ladder 300ft high by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Wow this is awesome!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Flyboys90  

I do enjoy a rooftop or 2


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 30, 2014)

One from the weekend 


Chateau Singes by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (Dec 5, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted anything in here, a few randoms.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## TranKmasT (Dec 9, 2014)

​


----------



## cogito (Dec 14, 2014)

Rooftopping Assassin's Creed stylee in Firenze


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2014)

Amazing shot M! Have fun over there!


----------



## cogito (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks!

Back already, off to Hungary this weekend


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 16, 2014)

Silverlands

My partner Htmlnangel



Me



Well that day on the 30th was a bit of a disappointment to be honest not the place. It was like explorers Vultures circling around the place.

Only the Guy with the Mohawk was good enough to say hello back and chat with me and my friend. Others who included a moderator ( i recognised you )from here just ignored us when we said hello, obviously manners not being a strong point !


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

Mr Dan looking pleased with himself despite setting off that PIR behind him...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 25, 2015)

First shots of 2015 


London Rooftop by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Chilling by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Last shot not in focus but i thought it was pretty cool still


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 25, 2015)

Lovely shots mate!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 25, 2015)

cogito said:


> Rooftopping Assassin's Creed stylee in Firenze



That's crazy!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 29, 2015)

Scattergun, Cuban bloodhound and me on the right 



Scatter and htmlnangel



Me 



Me



Htmlnangel



Scatter and htmln


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 6, 2015)

Chernobyl.


----------



## Cuban B. (Feb 15, 2015)

Pincheck said:


> Well that day on the 30th was a bit of a disappointment to be honest not the place. It was like explorers Vultures circling around the place.
> 
> Only the Guy with the Mohawk was good enough to say hello back and chat with me and my friend. Others who included a moderator ( i recognised you )from here just ignored us when we said hello, obviously manners not being a strong point !



He sounds like a very ignorant person, whoever he is.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2015)

> He sounds like a very ignorant person, whoever he is.



I know, I was really disappointed to hear this. I'd like to think that if anything, we're an overly friendly bunch!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr scattergun




















two ronnies 



[/url]
mini me


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 2, 2015)

From a recent visit to Asylum HR


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## CovertUrbex (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## CovertUrbex (Mar 4, 2015)

Apologies for the double post, but just found this deep in the archives.

Always breaking the rules this guy...


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

CovertUrbex: 



Selfie:


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 9, 2015)

Sshhhh... said:


>



loving this. Where was it taken please? What site


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

Schola: 



Covert Urbex in Schola 



Mr Dan: _"Am I in your shot?"_


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 10, 2015)

Dan always gets in peoples shots! Haha


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 10, 2015)

Down at Bunker B...


Lower Floor by SlimJim UE, on Flickr

My first ubiquitous, banal urbex gas mask shot 


Psycho Mantis  by SlimJim UE, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

CovertUrbex, Mr Dan, UrbanX 




Spot the idiot...


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 21, 2015)

Sweetpea:



Mr Dan:


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

This'll cheer you all up...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 4, 2015)

Recent trip into Central 


Sunday Funday by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


london rooftop Selfie by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


London rooftop Selfie by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (May 5, 2015)

Absolutely stunning stuff Mr Jigsaw!  


The less than stunning...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2015)

Had to laugh at your entry or exit,I've been like that so many times and thinking "Ah f--k what I'm I caught on!"


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 5, 2015)

Nothing wrong with those UrbanX! That Thames Steel one is cool! Its on my radar


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 4, 2015)

Back one again with an Urbex Selfie




See the world through my eyes by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 7, 2015)

Mortuary Selfie by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to the Darkside of life with Htmlnangel and Scattergun (guest appearances by Cuban bloodhound) 



















old stuff 




new stuff 




who knows


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 10, 2015)

Great collection of shots.


----------



## Pobletto (Sep 1, 2015)

Whoa, these are fantastic!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 2, 2015)

This is sort of a selfie 


331ft give or take by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2015)

OMG what a stunner.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 3, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> OMG what a stunner.



Thanks flyboys90 
Yeah, im happy with how that one came out.


----------



## pyropeck (Sep 3, 2015)

My head went looking at that last one dirtyjigsaw. freaking awesome.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2015)

This guy....


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 28, 2015)

Another one from me 


Odd One Out by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 28, 2015)

Just chillin'


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2015)

Hai,


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 30, 2015)

Sorry notsorry for another rooftop selfie


Overseer by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice one!And what an amazing image.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 1, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice one!And what an amazing image.



Cheers  I felt on top of the world for those 6 seconds whilst this shot was being taken as if I looked down to my right, the road was down there somewhere


----------



## Bones out (Oct 1, 2015)

Boys from the black stuff.​


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2015)

There's a song here somewhere!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 5, 2015)

I know, I know, I've never seen anything as gorgeous either.... 
The new Canon 6D.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 5, 2015)

That's a big one Mr x..the lens that is


----------



## krela (Oct 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> I know, I know, I've never seen anything as gorgeous either....
> The new Canon 6D.



All the gear...


----------



## alexandra (Oct 6, 2015)

Got permission to shoot at raf sculthorpe so spent sunday shooting there, took this, one of my best self portraits from the day


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2015)

alexandra said:


> Got permission to shoot at raf sculthorpe so spent sunday shooting there, took this, one of my best self portraits from the day



Looks like ephotozine.com prevents hotlinking to images so it doesn't show up. Nice colour and light though.


----------



## alexandra (Oct 6, 2015)

grrr at ePz, ill have a word with the admin, strong ones lol 

thank you, the light was fab that day, ever so slightly overcast a times but the sun persisted to shine through!


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 6, 2015)

alexandra said:


> grrr at ePz, ill have a word with the admin, strong ones lol
> 
> thank you, the light was fab that day, ever so slightly overcast a times but the sun persisted to shine through!



Is your username on ePz AlexandraSD? Just so I know I have the right profile!


----------



## alexandra (Oct 6, 2015)

Yup thats me lol


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 6, 2015)

alexandra said:


> Yup thats me lol



Thankfully I wasn't looking at that at work. I wasn't expecting half naked UE self portraits. Might be worth warning the casual office browser before hand in future thanks.


----------



## alexandra (Oct 6, 2015)

half naked? Really? a bit of leg and bare shoulder is nakedness to you? Sheltered life... 

Maybe you should concentrate on working while at work, and not browsing these kinds of websites.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 6, 2015)

You certainly know how to take a nice portrait Alexandra. That place must be getting used 24/7 for shoots lately!!


----------



## krela (Oct 6, 2015)

alexandra said:


> half naked? Really? a bit of leg and bare shoulder is nakedness to you? Sheltered life...
> 
> Maybe you should concentrate on working while at work, and not browsing these kinds of websites.



I suspect he went through to your full ePz portfolio which does show more skin, but you didn't post that on here he went and found it himself, so it's not your problem!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 7, 2015)

OK...this is a bit of a departure for me, given I've never posted an UE-themed portrait before. That said, these are UE-portraits with a difference. They were taken back in the late 80's when I was in a goth/rock band and a whole lot more young (and handsome?). Musically speaking think Southern Death Cult/Sisters of Mercy/Rose of Avalanche. Our first photo-shoot proper was in the east-end of Sheffield amongst the derelict factories. So here they are. Note: all the places bar the first one have now been totally demo'ed.


PLC shoot 1 no.19 by HughieDW, on Flickr


PLC shoot 1 no.15 by HughieDW, on Flickr


PLC shoot 1 no.14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


PLC shoot 1 no.13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


PLC shoot 1 no.12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


PLC shoot 1 no.22 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2015)

They're excellent! 
Shame your poor lefty guitarist only had a right handed guitar tho  
Really enjoyed those Hughie, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Oct 8, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> They're excellent!
> Shame your poor lefty guitarist only had a right handed guitar tho
> Really enjoyed those Hughie, thanks for sharing



Ha ha..cheers UrbanX...that's me and I ain't no guitarist (just posing - I was the singer )


----------



## Rubex (Oct 8, 2015)

These photos are brilliant HughieD! Very cool


----------



## Bones out (Oct 8, 2015)

Very different, never saw this coming. . Early dereliction and you was not there for that! Good stuff fella.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2015)

Rubex said:


> These photos are brilliant HughieD! Very cool



Cheers Rubex! Shame the record labels at the time never thought so and gave us a deal 



Bones out said:


> Very different, never saw this coming. . Early dereliction and you was not there for that! Good stuff fella.



Subconsciously urbexing before urbexing was invented. Clealy I'm a visionary


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2015)

Very artistic, the guy second from the right in the last pic looks like the talent.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 9, 2015)

smiler said:


> Very artistic, the guy second from the right in the last pic looks like the talent.



Shutuuup. That's no guy, that was my practice wife!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2015)

smiler said:


> Very artistic, the guy second from the right in the last pic looks like the talent.



Deffo the brains behind the band...



Bones out said:


> Shutuuup. That's no guy, that was my practice wife!



Lol.


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Deffo the brains behind the band...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.



I can't top those I surrender


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 9, 2015)

I really like these photos Hughie
Hope you're still in touch with the other guys
I was into Sisters of Mercy back in those days
In fact just listened back to 'Dominion' - great record


----------



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> I really like these photos Hughie
> Hope you're still in touch with the other guys
> I was into Sisters of Mercy back in those days
> In fact just listened back to 'Dominion' - great record



Cheers Wombat. Yeah...in touch with both Kirk and Pete. We shot a urbex-related vid too back in the day...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2015)

Love it! We're gonna have to get a DP band together for the Bash!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 10, 2015)

Not bad, Hughie. I listened to your promo video and then I listened to "Change Your Mind" which I liked. That's a good song, we heard more of the lead guitarist. When I listened to those two songs I found that the timing was good as all the musicians came in at the right moment and - of course that lead singer. But in the promo video please tell the lead singer that he is no Cliff Richard or Elvis Presley and no need to shake those hips. Are you still together or are you considering reforming?


----------



## HughieD (Oct 11, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> I really like these photos Hughie
> Hope you're still in touch with the other guys
> I was into Sisters of Mercy back in those days
> In fact just listened back to 'Dominion' - great record



Can't beat a bit of Sisters...



UrbanX said:


> Love it! We're gonna have to get a DP band together for the Bash!



Now that would be cool. You're the heavier side of the tracks with your band aren't you UrbanX?



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Not bad, Hughie. I listened to your promo video and then I listened to "Change Your Mind" which I liked. That's a good song, we heard more of the lead guitarist. When I listened to those two songs I found that the timing was good as all the musicians came in at the right moment and - of course that lead singer. But in the promo video please tell the lead singer that he is no Cliff Richard or Elvis Presley and no need to shake those hips. Are you still together or are you considering reforming?



Ha ha...cheers Hugh. No, we split in 1987. Still friends but not planning to reform. Since then been fronting RepoMen over the last 25 years...tracks here and here's a video with loose Urbex overtones...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 13, 2015)

Love it!..thanks for showing.


----------



## cogito (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 1, 2015)

Makes a change for me that im not on top of a rooftop 


Gas Holder by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 1, 2015)

Underground on a recent trip to Lincolnshire


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 1, 2015)

Couple from a nice deep shelter explore the other night.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2015)

Some awesome self-potrats there guys...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 1, 2015)

One from the "Dirty Socks" Euro weekender with Dirty Jigsaw, skankypants and one other last year.


----------



## cogito (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2015)

This is just stunning!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2015)

Lady Pandora passing through a fence by osmosis:




Jon Boy looking out over some bomb stores:


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 21, 2015)

*Another night mooch and revisit!*


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 22, 2015)

Subdued, silent selfie:


----------



## cogito (Nov 23, 2015)

Straight out of camera (in camera conversion to B&W) handheld at night on Nikon Coolpix A.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 11, 2015)

Traffic, as per in Central by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 11, 2015)

Awesome shot mate. 
Best building in the UK IMO!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 11, 2015)

What a stunning image!Thank you.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 13, 2015)

UrbanX, Mikeymutt, & Jon


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 16, 2015)

West raynham selfie amongst the decay in the accommodation block.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 16, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome shot mate.
> Best building in the UK IMO!



Was it not you who had a good peak in the hotel pre referb?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 16, 2015)

Bones out said:


> Was it not you who had a good peak in the hotel pre referb?



Unfortunately it was just after it had opened again. I put som 'pre' pics in my report tho. Oh and some pics of the Spice Girls danging on the stairs!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 16, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Unfortunately it was just after it had opened again. I put som 'pre' pics in my report tho. Oh and some pics of the Spice Girls danging on the stairs!



Looking for it now, I remember it being a blinder of a post.....


----------



## mookster (Dec 17, 2015)

No comment.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 17, 2015)

Ha ha! Thats a classic Mooks!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 18, 2015)

Heres one from me, deep underground in London


Splinter Cell by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Dec 24, 2015)

*Getting my underground fix...*

Night time mooching in deep shelters 





With Konrad.





Small people + Giraffe mask = Looking very lanky


----------



## Conrad (Dec 24, 2015)

The giraffe shots are class!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 24, 2015)

You're having a giraffe mate!


----------



## Pilot (Dec 26, 2015)

Given some of the disguises worn by some of our esteemed members, I should hate to run into them on a mooch. I fear there would be much crapping of myself!


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 6, 2016)

Mr Scattergun




















Me


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2016)

All I can say WOW!amazing images.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 10, 2016)

Enigma:




Alone:



Peely:


----------



## cogito (Jan 10, 2016)

Inside a snow globe.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 11, 2016)

*Reeeeeeeeeeeeevisit!*


----------



## Conrad (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## SlimJim (Jan 16, 2016)

Beyond epic, Mr.K...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 1, 2016)

Not posted in this section for a while so here's one I made earlier...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

It was raining so this was the best of a bad bunch 



Best of a bad bunch by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Also, not the best pic, but more underground stuff from me recent

Me and Sweet Pea Selfie


Portal by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 8, 2016)

That's a bangin' underground shot, DJ! Nice looking set of tunnels.


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 8, 2016)

one from last weekend


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 10, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> That's a bangin' underground shot, DJ! Nice looking set of tunnels.



Cheers mate, you would love these tunnels, and the access.


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 15, 2016)

Cuban as per norm 






shadow man again 



Scattergun and Cuban


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 28, 2016)

Went back to Upwood for a mooch with Pb after getting pinched elsewhere. Travellers seemed to have passed through since our last visit and have left their trademark piles of crap.





Perching in the window frame...


----------



## Dick Derpin (Feb 29, 2016)

Found one of me In a typical situation....




I'm usually being pulled or pushed in or over things! Luckily for me my partners in crime are pretty understanding how much of a stumblebum I am, cheers guys!


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 29, 2016)

...Someone has to provide the comic relief, Pb


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 20, 2016)

With Rubex & Pb.


----------



## urbexsouth (Mar 23, 2016)

Me on a night at fort fareham


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 24, 2016)

Spooky shot!!


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 29, 2016)

Coal fun:


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 3, 2016)

Its Rooftop Season again 


Above London by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 3, 2016)

First class image.


----------



## Luise (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Dick Derpin (Apr 3, 2016)

Cant beat a between explore road side brew up!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 3, 2016)

You could insert your own caption bubbles here. Try to imagine what they are thinking.


----------



## tazong (Apr 3, 2016)

Tazzy from behind - ohh arr mrs


----------



## Bones out (Apr 3, 2016)

Stand still laddie!


----------



## Bones out (Apr 3, 2016)

Prickly_buzz said:


> Cant beat a between explore road side brew up!





Hugh Jorgan said:


> You could insert your own caption bubbles here. Try to imagine what they are thinking.



I'm not taking the blame for that recycled McDonalds ....... Not me!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 5, 2016)

Charing Cross Tunnel Selfie


https://flic.kr/p/FPEau3


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 8, 2016)

I love a selfie 

Got a new torch too for underground shots that cycles through white, green and red light 


Green with Envy by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 9, 2016)

It's been a while...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice one!..


----------



## cogito (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## HughieD (Apr 9, 2016)

They are awesome Cogito


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 9, 2016)

Very arty.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorrynotsorry for another rooftop selfie


Last time I visited, you were 18 high, now you've stopped growing at 45 by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2016)

Amazing just a sea of light!


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 5, 2016)

Larking around and doing a bit of rope work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2016)

That looks painful!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 8, 2016)

I visited Egypt recently


That time I went to Egypt by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 8, 2016)

Love that mate!


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 10, 2016)

Mr Scattergun



Tickling the ivory's 






Htmlnanagel running my eye check (not doing well 









Years before the power was cut by pikeys 



so quite........then. Demo team are now on site


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2016)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## cogito (Jun 13, 2016)

Having a game of "don't startle the dog" on the worlds noisiest ladder.


----------



## Scattergun (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## SlimJim (Jun 14, 2016)

Ace people shots, Scattergun!


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 21, 2016)

Couple of shots from a last minute spot of night mooching...

Seconds after taking this shot we ended up bugging the f*** out! Long story short we'd wormed our way into an old comms bunker. I last visited 2 years ago and it was in alright nick, with much less vandalism. Now it seems it's favoured by the local pond life as a hang out. We popped in late at night on a week day, thinking it would be quiet. Well in a run down seaside town with a hell of a lot of unemployment everyone is up, chatting, drinking...and even singing! I took the shot and heard voices from near the access point. I caught up with Konrad (who hath returnith to us for a short time) who was standing by the door listening to them and heard them say "Let's go home and get more people". Safe to say I was back to the access point like a shot from a gun, pestering Konrad to get a move on as he took one last exposure  We got out without bumping into anyone, luckily. Things never go smoothly in this place for some reason.





Spot of ROC post exploring in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 27, 2016)

Some people shots from Batterij Hoek Van Holland...

At the entrance to a small tunnel complex. Pretty wrecked inside...so much for the grills! Big ups to Konrad for taking the shot on my camera!





Inside a gun emplacement.


----------



## jammy (Jun 28, 2016)

musical explore today...


----------



## jammy (Jun 28, 2016)

play us a tune...



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Ha ha, nice one Jammy!


----------



## mookster (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2016)

Makes a change from the usual explorers uniform of black jeans and t-shirt Mooks.


----------



## tazong (Jul 8, 2016)

mookster said:


>



That is the greatest urban selfie ever lmao - i love it when folks loaf around


----------



## cogito (Jul 22, 2016)

Go in drains. They're fun.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2016)

At least the pool table is dry!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 3, 2016)

*Denbeigh Asylum...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2016)

Cracking shot!!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 3, 2016)

Amazing shot SW!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 8, 2016)

I haven't posted much on here for a while, but I have been out and about exploring.... 


Pipe Dreams by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Because I got high by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Abduction by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 8, 2016)

Another nocton hall visit


----------



## smiler (Aug 8, 2016)

Cracking Shots D J


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 4, 2016)

Morning All


Babysitting the triplets by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Sep 4, 2016)

That third shot Dirtyjigsaw....wow!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2016)

I will get a report up soon, got soo many photos to go through, heres afew from my recent trip to Paris


La Petite Ceinture by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Tourist by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

DJ


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow that last shot is a corker.


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 22, 2016)

Killing it with the roof tops again, DJ


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 23, 2016)

SlimJim said:


> Killing it with the roof tops again, DJ



Cheers man, I do try my luck  and it mainly pays off


----------



## Rubex (Oct 2, 2016)

Pinched on a Sunday! :laugh: 



​


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 2, 2016)

It happens to us all at so point in time, all part of the fun lol


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 2, 2016)

Hope they were nice coppers


----------



## HughieD (Oct 2, 2016)

Yup...hope they treated you well Rubex!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 3, 2016)

Tut, Tut Rubex, now what have you been up to that you managed to upset the local law. I thought you were a nice girl.......


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 4, 2016)

A bonus you pulled two cars they must have thought you were up to no good!!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2016)

Myself and LadyPandora in a cinema....


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2016)

UrbanX said:


> Myself and LadyPandora in a cinema....



Never seen a cinema with a positive air pressure system before...


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 23, 2016)

Scattergun and Cuban bloodhound sneaking in 



Scattergun 












Html for scale 





Hmtnlangel



Cuban


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 23, 2016)

Mint shots. Quality sites!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 23, 2016)

Love it! Awesome shots


----------



## imyimyimy (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## imyimyimy (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## KM Punk (Nov 27, 2016)

Holwell Mine, Leicestershire






Dumm & Dumm-er-err, Peterborough






The Works, Manchester











Inhospitable, Manchester






Beck Valley Culvert, Nottingham











Mapperley Tunnel, Nottingham






Nene Park, Irthlingborough
















Loxley Chapel, Yorkshire






Selly Oak Hospital, Birmingham





















Buttonhole, Leicester






Flo Selecta, Derby











Eyebrook Reservoir, Rutland/Leicestershire






RAF Upwood, Cambridgeshire











Bishop Street Post Office, Leicester


----------



## Big Mary (Nov 28, 2016)

By a dark dark road there's a dark dark hill and in the dark dark hill there's a dark dark hole, in the dark dark hole there's a Big Mary!


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 1, 2016)

Zeche fun with scattergun






scattergun recovering up the top of the winder well he was suffering after effects of food poisoning


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2016)

Top marks for this selection.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 3, 2017)

Heres afew from last year


Replacing the A-Frame by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Double Trouble by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr



La Petite Ceinture by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


But first, let me take a selfie by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 3, 2017)

Show off!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice one,The London Eye shot is a belter!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry double post!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 4, 2017)

Urbexing back in the 70's in the Welsh Valleys.


Welsh urbex 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 4, 2017)

Which of those two went to Malaya?


----------



## HughieD (Feb 4, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Which of those two went to Malaya?



Ha ha...the lad in the orange wellies on the right ;-)

Started exploring from a tender age...


Welsh urbex 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 5, 2017)

I thought it might be the guy on the right, I spotted a clue - the hat.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 1, 2017)

One from a recent trip to the States


The Only Way Is Up by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

One from London


Impromptu by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

One from Dover


Z Rocket by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Boston rooftop


Boston Rooftop by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Deep Shelter


In my Prime by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

 Hope you are all well


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 2, 2017)

The two roof top shots are superb, nice and sharp.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2017)

Once again Jigsaw.... you win!


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2017)

The first shot looks like fun, Nice One DJ, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 3, 2017)

UrbanX said:


> Once again Jigsaw.... you win!



Haha, im not trying to win, im trying to explore loads of cool places!


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 3, 2017)

Mint Stateside stuff, DJ. Good to see you got down Dover way too!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 4, 2017)

SlimJim said:


> Mint Stateside stuff, DJ. Good to see you got down Dover way too!



Cheers man  Yeah, I had a good day in Dover when I went, got into 3 different shelters


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 10, 2017)

Alone in the shadows


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2017)

Who's a pretty boy then move


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2017)

Stunning rooftop shots.


----------



## UrbanX (May 29, 2017)

Out with Mini-X today. Wish I'd started exploring when I was 1!


----------



## SlimJim (May 29, 2017)

Get 'em started early, Mr.X!


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 22, 2017)

Cuban bloodhound on the first night 



Cuban and htmnlangel 

[

Scattergun or two 



Cuban the multi layer man



htmlnangel






Me taking in the view from the top


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 8, 2017)

wolfism


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 2, 2017)

scattergun in the evening sun


----------



## smiler (Nov 2, 2017)

Man, he handles that tripod well


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 29, 2018)

industry worship



p.s. Memo to the donkey explorer who left their kit behind go back and collect it you idiot(guess they got chased !)


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 30, 2018)

Urbexing the fuck out of an old mine:


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 30, 2018)

Pumping a shaft:


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 30, 2018)

RIP Castlebridge. A fine SRT training ground.


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 31, 2018)

It seems to me that there's a lot of pictures on here of me with a camera yet very little of my pictures. Anyone would think I just carry it about for the craic. So here's some more people shots and general 'behind the scenes' shit. (If I've posted any of these before it's because I can't be arsed scanning back through the pages to check. Sod it).
























































With photobombing courtesy of messers Mr J.McBrain, H.Angel, P.Check, S.Logen and yours trully.


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 31, 2018)

That is some serious urbexin'. Would that be Guardbrig in the seventh pic down?


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 31, 2018)

Down a coal tunnel





Keith Pratt, Our Joe, Owd Scrawpster, Owd Davey Boy and Rumpelstiltskin down a German coal mine





Scattergun, crawling around a coal mine





Dannyboy dahn't mine





Hmltnangel in't boiler house





Siologen in the shit





Pincheck, looking handsome as ever in a coal tunnel





Busted! By a PIR down the pan





The Struggle, with Pyroninja & the Doc





Celo & Ally





Rumplestiltskin down a German coal mine





The Butterfly Man, heading dahn't pit





Young Davey T. down a coal mine





Scattergun & Ka Wing sailing down a coal mine





Jo, and my first ROC post





I  coal


----------



## HughieD (Mar 13, 2018)

Tunnel of (un)love:


Self portrait by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Pincheck (Aug 3, 2018)

Htmlangel 2010 (much younger)


me 2010



Jack and Victor (still game)


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 8, 2018)

Wolfism power plant specialist























me


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2018)

Lol, loving that last one!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Sep 24, 2018)

Scale by KPUrbex ., on Flickr


----------



## cogito (Sep 25, 2018)

Access details


----------



## cogito (Oct 5, 2018)

When you're all walking towards the exit after 6 hours in an Italian Asylum, you run ahead to grab a quick candid shot and it ends up looking like a '90s album cover.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 5, 2018)

cogito said:


> When you're all walking towards the exit after 6 hours in an Italian Asylum, you run ahead to grab a quick candid shot and it ends up looking like a '90s album cover.



Sisters of Unmercy


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 6, 2018)

A nice and natural shot.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 7, 2018)

KP_KP_KP_KP_KP by KPUrbex
What the actual living hell have i created.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 23, 2018)

_DSC1898 by KPUrbex


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 24, 2018)

Me in Roberts Battery.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 25, 2018)

Lol do spinning selfies count as portraits these days?


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 5, 2018)

FaceToFace by KPUrbex
This really hurts.
Report:https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...rdshire-royal-infirmary-september-2018-a.html



[/url]The_Hat_Factory_KPUrbex by KPUrbex
Now what we have here is a roof.
Report: https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...d-hat-makers-warwickshire-october-2018-a.html

KPUrbex


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Brewtal (Nov 27, 2018)

HMP Holloway selfie...


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 27, 2018)

No smoking please...


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 27, 2018)

R.I.P Barrington Cement Works.


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 17, 2019)

jailbird Cuban


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jan 17, 2019)

TheInmates by KPUrbex ., on Flickr


----------



## MrSovieticus (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## cogito (Jan 21, 2019)

Been playing with multiple exposures again.


----------



## cogito (Feb 27, 2019)

Candid, handheld, and on a compact camera. Neat.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Feb 27, 2019)

I think we need a bigger thread, 51 pages now!


----------



## Sabtr (Feb 28, 2019)

Backlit images below ground are a particular favourite of mine - would be absolute fave but nudes come first.


----------



## cogito (Feb 28, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Backlit images below ground are a particular favourite of mine - would be absolute fave but nudes come first.



What about underground backlit nudes?


----------



## KPUrban_ (Mar 3, 2019)

One_In_A_Million_Urbex 

I don't even know


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Apr 13, 2019)

Taken by *the lex files*


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 24, 2019)

cuban bloodhound


----------



## Sabtr (Oct 31, 2019)

I found me a derelict farm and barns 



Self by Craig David, on Flickr


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 17, 2020)

Standing on kiln C1


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## wolfism (Aug 30, 2020)

Fine collection of ducting and air handling units there…


----------



## Wrench (Jan 25, 2021)

2 of me in "the zone" taken by Fragglehunter


----------



## HistoryBuff (Jan 27, 2021)

Amazing self photos. All of you are so creative.


----------



## Wrench (Jan 27, 2021)

Angie said:


> Amazing self photos. All of you are so creative.


I'm not telling frags you said that


----------



## muppix (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## FunkyMuffin (Feb 24, 2021)

Not a derpy pic (those to come later) but we are the Funky Muffins


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## cogito (Mar 21, 2021)

Checking-in to our hotel for the night.


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Mar 22, 2021)

It just needs a little work


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hahaha Brilliant!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 23, 2021)

Is it a "push" start?


----------



## Wrench (Mar 23, 2021)

Brand new vauxhall?


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Mar 23, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Brand new vauxhall?


No, I think it’s a Ford or maybe an old swede mobile


----------



## FunkyMuffin (Mar 23, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Is it a "push" start?


Definitely!


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 10, 2021)

A few wee local haunts.


----------



## Teesskin (Jul 28, 2021)

Just having a look around


----------



## night crawler (Jul 28, 2021)

You look a right bover boy wearing 16 hole toe tectors


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jul 29, 2021)

End of the road for me


----------



## night crawler (Jul 29, 2021)

I hope not


----------



## Teesskin (Aug 10, 2021)

night crawler said:


> You look a right bover boy wearing 16 hole toe tectors


They are actually Twenty hole Grinder boots - nice and comfty too


----------



## Hayman (Aug 10, 2021)

Teesskin said:


> They are actually Twenty hole Grinder boots - nice and comfty too


If they lace up the way military boots, ankle, black did, it was so that one cut with a sharp knife would let the boot be quickly slipped off an injured soldier's foot.


----------



## Fred Morris (Aug 10, 2021)

FunkyMuffin said:


> It just needs a little work
> 
> View attachment 508298


Nothing a bit of T-cut and elbow grease wouldn't put right.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 10, 2021)

Teesskin said:


> They are actually Twenty hole Grinder boots - nice and comfty too


Twenty two doing them up must be a workout in itself


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Pincheck (Aug 11, 2021)

Chilling with Cuban


----------



## Wrench (Aug 11, 2021)

Go on then.....

Pripyat 2018


----------



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2021)

J_a_t_33 said:


> View attachment 507384


This is a cracking shot


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 17, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> This is a cracking shot


Thanks man! I'm envious of your pics!


----------



## Hopeyouguessmyname (Aug 19, 2021)

Courtesy of Tbolt


----------



## cogito (Nov 27, 2021)

Autumn is always a good time of year for a splash of colour


----------



## Cuban B. (Feb 10, 2022)

A couple of knackered places:


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 22, 2022)

A place I'd waited ten years to get in, and it was a shithole - a nice shithole:





Lounging in the club:


Antisocial Club by Jim Beam, on Flickr


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 21, 2022)

Young Davey T. after more coal:


----------



## night crawler (Apr 22, 2022)

What possessed you to go in there


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 22, 2022)

In search of seams of coal.


----------



## cogito (Jun 20, 2022)

Seeing that this place is gearing up to open in the next few months, thought I'd have a look through the archives.


----------



## cogito (Jun 29, 2022)

And another from the same iconic place, this time featuring the infamous girder ladder.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 30, 2022)

cogito said:


> And another from the same iconic place, this time featuring the infamous girder ladder.View attachment 518456


You used the vertical girders as ladders?!!


----------



## cogito (Jul 4, 2022)

Hayman said:


> You used the vertical girders as ladders?!!



Where that photo was taken is about two floors up already, off the edge to the right is just a drop amongst a mesh of girders.

The ladder you see on the right of the photo, precariously balanced on a girder, resting against another girder, leans out over the drop. It's a very tight squeeze at the top of the ladder between two girders to make it up to the top, definitely no room to have a backpack on.

The only thing stopping the ladder from sliding off the girder it was resting on was the rounded rivets.

It was only way up the Control Room A for a long time.

Once up at the Control Room level, you could get up to the roof by climbing the girders though. Here's a photo of me just reaching the top:






And a closer up photo of the ladder:






Totally worth it


----------



## Hayman (Jul 5, 2022)

cogito said:


> Where that photo was taken is about two floors up already, off the edge to the right is just a drop amongst a mesh of girders.
> 
> The ladder you see on the right of the photo, precariously balanced on a girder, resting against another girder, leans out over the drop. It's a very tight squeeze at the top of the ladder between two girders to make it up to the top, definitely no room to have a backpack on.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. Perhaps a few bungee straps should be part of any explorer's kit - to secure ladders in place, for example. Very hairy drops!


----------



## cogito (Sep 13, 2022)

Bath haus, bier und pizza


----------



## Anarresti (Oct 5, 2022)

mrtoby said:


> The Bearded one...


For some reason my first look at this was like, aww look at the sad big doggo (sorry)  just the way the hood falls and wrinkles looks like the eyes and ears of a big dog, your head would be the fuzzy snout. Recently came across Alex van Kempen's posts who is posing her cute pupper at all the derelict places she's been at. Still can't unsee the dogs I guess


----------



## Anarresti (Oct 5, 2022)

mrtoby said:


> The Bearded one...





mrtoby said:


> The Bearded one...


Please do not take offense, brother


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 18, 2022)

Cuban Bloodhound and Htmlnangel





Hmltnangel















Cuban


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 19, 2022)

A year and a half ago in the asylum hall, and the leisure centre:


https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/51870584232_8de511e96c_b.jpg


----------



## cogito (Oct 21, 2022)

Pincheck said:


> Cuban Bloodhound and Htmlnangel



Those shots really take the biscuit


----------



## Hayman (Oct 22, 2022)

cogito said:


> Those shots really take the biscuit


Thank you, Gromit! 

At least Derelict Places seems not to require users to accept 'cookies'. 

When employed by one of the delivery firms I once worked for, I made only a single visit to the MacVitie's factory in Harlesdon, north-west London. Hoping to see round the place, I never got beyond the chap on the gate. "Sign here" and go.

In an idle moment in October 2018, I dunked my bikkie and wrote this:

*THE McVITIE OF FIFE. *Scotland No 2.

There was a McVitie of Fife,
who took a wee lass for his wife.
Marie said, “Och, I’ll risk it”,
and baked him a biscuit.
It gave them an income for life.


----------



## cogito (Oct 26, 2022)

Access details:


----------



## Jondoe-264 (Nov 6, 2022)

Oldies, but a few of my favourite drain 'portraits'. Air-quotes as more often than not having a person in shot serves well for the purpose of scale and so is rarely taken for portrait purposes. All three pics taken in what is a top contender for my absolute most adored section of London's sewer system, colloquially known as _Paul's Pasta Steamer_.


----------



## Hayman (Nov 7, 2022)

Jondoe-264 said:


> Oldies, but a few of my favourite drain 'portraits'. Air-quotes as more often than not having a person in shot serves well for the purpose of scale and so is rarely taken for portrait purposes. All three pics taken in what is a top contender for my absolute most adored section of London's sewer system, colloquially known as _Paul's Pasta Steamer_.
> 
> View attachment 519820
> 
> ...





Jondoe-264 said:


> Oldies, but a few of my favourite drain 'portraits'. Air-quotes as more often than not having a person in shot serves well for the purpose of scale and so is rarely taken for portrait purposes. All three pics taken in what is a top contender for my absolute most adored section of London's sewer system, colloquially known as _Paul's Pasta Steamer_.
> 
> View attachment 519820
> 
> ...


The stepped  method of sewer building - instead of a continuous gradient - seems to have
been done to get away from having to calculate the angle of drop over a given distance and ensure it was maintained. And the pic of the 'tall, thin sewer' shows how a good flow rate was possible even in low volume conditions - although building it would have been difficult. It reminded me of narrow but very tall excavations in tin mines, where the ore body was likewise vertically narrow but also tall.


----------



## Cuban B. (Nov 30, 2022)

Coal and Longy:


----------



## cogito (Monday at 9:10 PM)

Approaching the Shield Generator Bunker during winter on the forest moon of Endor.


----------

